# Daccordi Griffe build



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Just finished my ss project, my new city/frankenbike on the cheap!

Best, vlckx


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My first reaction was that is too nice to be a frankenbike......but looking closer, the old STI levers are a great _re-cycled_ item... well done.....


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> My first reaction was that is too nice to be a frankenbike......but looking closer, the old STI levers are a great _re-cycled_ item... well done.....


Having spend way too much cash on other projects, I wanted to keep it as cheap as possible, so only the frame I had to pay for, well about 50€.
The parts came from the 'obsolete parts box'

(the bar end plugs were the most fun part to get) 

I Might have different plans for it in the future, but with all the chrome it's a pain to have it repainted I guess.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Great-looking bike.... The seat tube seems to be at an extreme angle. Is that so? Is that a characteristic of these bikes?


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> Great-looking bike.... The seat tube seems to be at an extreme angle. Is that so? Is that a characteristic of these bikes?


I'm not sure how to measure the angle, but the wheelbase is shorter than on my other bikes. 

One of the characteristics of these bikes are the headtube lugs, that have triple points, giving the frame it's name (griffe means claw!).


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Daccordi/Bertoni*

I was told sometime back that the Beroni TSX frames we still have in our shop were built by Daccordi. I think this cinches it.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Richard said:


> I was told sometime back that the Beroni TSX frames we still have in our shop were built by Daccordi. I think this cinches it.


Yes, that's very similar, even the seat tube lug. 
The frame I have is from '92 , and slx tubing.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Please do something about the handlebar tape. That half-assed wrap job is filling my heart w/ sorrow. 

Otherwise it's a fine bike. Very cool frame.


----------

